# Publisher 2002 Hyperlinking



## Celkiar (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello. I'm new to this forum and have a question to pose regarding Publisher 2002. My company is having me use Publisher to create a company website. So far I've been having success getting the software to do what I want, until now. I want to create a local link on one page to link to another page. 

To be more clear let me explain what I'm trying to do. On the navigation bar I have a link to a page called "Job Opportunities". On this page I want to be able to post positions that we are trying to fill. Now all I want to do is list the position, then hyperlink the position name to another page that gives a full description of what the position is. Now I have successfully inserted another page that is not on the navigation bar and I have my position listed on the "Job Opporunities" page but I can not get the position name to hyperlink locally to the page where the full description is. For hyperlinking Publisher 2002 only gives me the option of linking it to email, another website, another file, or folder. No option for linking to another page inside the Publisher file I'm working on. 

If someone could give me any hints or point me in a direction to get some help I'd really appreciate it. I'm ready to tear my hair out on this problem. 

Thanks.


----------



## ___ (Oct 31, 2003)

Using Publisher to create a webpage makes it easy to lay it out how you want, but getting it to _do_ what you want is a different matter. I set up a basic multi-page Publisher file to recreate what you're working on. Not wanting to frustrate you, I managed to create a hyperlink to another page in the same document quite easily. I was able to highlight the text I wanted to make a hyperlink, right-click it and choose 'Hyperlink...'. Then I just selected 'Another page in your website', chose 'Specific page' and chose the page number.

From what I understand, you have tried that, and for some reason, you don't get all the hyperlinking options. May I put this forward to you... You must have been able to create a link to "Job Opportunities" from your navigation bar, so can you remember how you did it? Because you must have been able to add a link to another page of your website in order to create this.

Finally, I am not going to disuade you from using Publisher to create your company's website on. But let me put forward an issue I can see you having by creating a website in Publisher in the same document. If you want to make a change (such as an update or correction) to your website, then the whole site (which, depending on its size could be hundreds of pages) have to be re-published and all of it re-uploaded to the web server. If you create a website in Publisher, but with each page as a separate document, then a small update would only mean re-publishing one file, and only uploading one file.

It's not nice to get frustrated with something, so to calm you down a little, here's a picture of a cute kitten.


----------



## terrya12 (Sep 7, 2004)

Can't help with this issue, have my own problems with Publisher. However I built our company website using Frontpage and all images using Photoshop. I found Frontpage to be so easy to use that I have created several other websites. All links to job postings, other sites ect are effortless. You may want to think about changing if that doable. Just a thought. Hope you find what your looking for.


----------

